# Ecigssa Members X 2 Get Natal Colours!



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

As some of you may know Mark aka @vaalboy and I have been competing in the SABAA divisionals for the past year and the last weekend past were the final two days of competition.

And here are the top 10 bass fisherman in Natal who will represent Natal in the Nationals later this year!

Carl Gutzeit
Casper Knoetze
Kieron Samkin
Shane Estran
Harold Roberts
Gerhard Nortje
Brendon van Zuydam
*Rob Fisher
Mark Allen*
Lew Halverson

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## annemarievdh (15/4/14)

Congratulations to both of you @Rob Fisher and @vaalboy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher & @vaalboy !!

PS. _I think you both are due in court for not telling this forum of your great achievement earlier _??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

Well done to both of you. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

That's awesome! Congrats guys!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @Rob Fisher & @vaalboy !!
> 
> PS. _I think you both are due in court for not telling this forum of your great achievement earlier _??



Hehehe... it only became "Official" today! So the court is feeling in a very lenient mood and have cleared us of all the said charges!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/4/14)

Congratulations @vaalboy and Oom @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/4/14)

congrats guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

Congrats guys! Well done and tight lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (15/4/14)

Congrats !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/14)

Awesome guys, all the best in the Nationals. Where will the Nationals be held?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (15/4/14)

Congrats guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome guys, all the best in the Nationals. Where will the Nationals be held?



Inanda Dam! 4th to 9th August!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (15/4/14)

Well done Team Bass Reo Natal!

Really amazing that we are surrounded such fishy talent. Would be awesome if one of the vendors offered them a tiny sponsorship - maybe some juice or a battery or something.

Now @vaalboy and @Rob Fisher I hope non of the other 8 guys are stinky users. If they are you know what you need to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/14)

devdev said:


> Now @vaalboy and @Rob Fisher I hope non of the other 8 guys are stinky users. If they are you know what you need to do



The entire team are all non-stinky! 

Go Team REO Natal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (15/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The entire team are all non-stinky!
> 
> Go Team REO Natal!



Awesome news! Your work in that regard is done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)

Congrats guys 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Congrats Guys! Well Done! Need to get a Vaping emblem on your colours! Represent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/4/14)

Nicely done guys!.. Need to sponsor you guys

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/14)

Well done Rob and Mark
Really great achievement. But best of all it appears that you really like your sport. All the best for Nationals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/4/14)

Keep casting thats awesome stuff!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (15/4/14)

nicely done guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (16/4/14)

Congrats guys! That is awesome news!


----------



## vaalboy (16/4/14)

Thanks for the kind messages. This will be my first nationals so am really excited!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

